# Transfer In



## x486 (Jul 4, 2016)

I would like to join your WCG Crunching Team from another Forum?
How do I go about it, is it just through the WCG Forum pages??

Cheers in Advance.


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome! 

I can post a link shortly or a helpful fellow member can do so for me.

Take a peek at one of our older challenge threads, there's usually a link in the OP of those threads


----------



## xvi (Jul 4, 2016)

It's been a _loooong_ time since I had to join WCG teams, but I believe the process is something like this.

Sign in to your WCG account here.

Hop over to the TechPowerUp team page here, then click "Join Team".






If you've joined a team already, you'll have to confirm that you'll want to leave your old team and join this new one. If that's what you want to do, click "Continue"




That should do it.

Welcome to the forums too! You've already found the WCG section of the forums, so feel free to poke around the site!

Edit: If you'd like, you can also link your WCG account to your TechPowerUp account by going to your site preferences here...





..and by putting your WCG username here.





What this does is give you a 

 badge in your posts with the number of stars relating to how many points per day you produce.


----------



## x486 (Jul 4, 2016)

Found the TechPowerUp team settings and have joined up.
Hopefully this will all set up neatly and without to many problems via the WCG site.
Still using my old WCG name but might change that if possible??


----------



## xvi (Jul 4, 2016)

x486 said:


> Still using my old WCG name of Feckit but might change that if possible??


I don't believe so, unfortunately. Looks like you've had your account for quite a while, but if you don't mind starting over, you could create a new account. I think a good number of us have WCG names that are different than our forum names, so it shouldn't be an issue to keep it as is. See Norton's post below.

I have a bad habit of editing posts shortly after I post them, but I've added a little bit in my first post on how to add the "WCG Cruncher" badge to your posts too.


----------



## x486 (Jul 4, 2016)

Just trying to sort a decent avatar out now! And now done!!


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2016)

x486 said:


> Still using my old WCG name but might change that if possible??


Changing your WCG user name should be pretty easy to do- just check your profile at the WCG site for the right section.



xvi said:


> I don't believe so, unfortunately. Looks like you've had your account for quite a while, but if you don't mind starting over, you could create a new account.


See above- usually not a big deal if the name is available and it won't affect your accumulated points.

Changing your* TPU forum name *isn't as easy, it requires a good reason and possibly a cash bribe to @W1zzard


----------



## xvi (Jul 4, 2016)

Norton said:


> Changing your WCG user name should be pretty easy to do- just check your profile at the WCG site for the right section.


Ah! You're right! Thanks!

Once logged in, go to My Profile and chose a new name here (followed by "Save" down near the bottom).





p.s. I love TPUCapture.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 4, 2016)

A  huge welcome to our team and TPU @x486 !!!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 4, 2016)

Since you're a new member I can change your forum name if you desire to, just send me a PM.


----------



## x486 (Jul 4, 2016)

Now renamed as X486 via WCG profile page so hopefully all working now!


----------



## manofthem (Jul 6, 2016)

Welcome to the forums and to the Team @x486. Sorry I missed this thread, but I've been in zombie mode for the past week or more and have been a total bump on a log 

But I think you'll enjoy this team very much. It's a fun and friendly place to hang out and _Crunch_!


----------

